# New to me



## Gcroz (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, this is a new one to me, although it may be an old one I know but manifesting oddly. Yesterday I had to throw out 2 Milts., each with 3 spikes, because of something with them. When I arrived, they were covered in light water brown spots. I mean covered. They looked like small pox, although not inset or raised on the leave, all over ever single leaf. There must have been over 50 spots per leaf. I wish I had taken a picture, but was too concerend to keep the plants around.

Is this a nasty brown spot infection, or something different? They appeared in less than 24 hours, and my Milt at home is just fine. UGH a lot of $$$$ down the drain. the rest of the Milts got sprayed immediatly with Phyton27, hope that works.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2008)

i have very little experience with bacterial or fungal diseases but it sounds like one or the other (sorry, not terribly helpful). 
i may be wrong but for some reason i think the watery spots may be bacterial.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, I wish you would have taken a picture.
Maybe you acted too quickly? Any chance for quarantine first?


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, it sucks to lose them right when they are in spike. The two I tossed had severe infection, and I just felt that there was no help for them. The other three remaining plants showed symptoms today on a smaller scale, so I'm going to move them and treat them with Phyton27. Hopefully I can rehab them.

I'll take pics tommorow, unless it's cleared up.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 28, 2008)

What environment are the plants growing in?
Had you applied any chemicals or fertilizer?
Is it possible the temperature got cold?


----------



## Hien (Mar 28, 2008)

gonewild said:


> What environment are the plants growing in?
> Had you applied any chemicals or fertilizer?
> Is it possible the temperature got cold?



I think Lance is right.
It may be a result of temperature, or chemical reaction somehow.
Leaves of miltonia are extremely sentive to these thing. 
Perhaps the application on the remaining ones make the matter worse.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 29, 2008)

The temperature goes from 60 at night to 68, although due to a lot of sune, temps have been higher than normal. I'll pics today.

Oh, and yes, I have been giving my plants weekly ferts. 7-7-7 Dyna-gro.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 29, 2008)

I've posted a picture in the Non-slipper pic area. Please advise.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with Lance. If it was really quick, I'd guess temp dropped or they got a cool draft. I visited Minneapolis last year in march and ony one plant got damaged. In the am it had smallish leaky brown spots. By late afternoon, it was very widespread. I decided to keep the plant (a Paph. lieminaum). Eventually, the end 2/3 of the leaves dried up BUT the plant is now in bloom. Pretty decent one too. A new growth has started and the browning hasn't progressed. Chemical burn could potentially have a similar manifestation. 

-Ernie


----------

